# **Whos the BIGGEST on here??**



## Iseeblood6six6 (Feb 6, 2022)

So my curiosity got the best of me and I'm just wondering who's the BIGGEST and who's the most SHREDDED person on UGBB??!!??


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 6, 2022)

Who's pound for pound the strongest?


----------



## Yano (Feb 6, 2022)

Not sure about size , I know when ya check the totals page for big 3 , there are some crazy strong individuals here. True monsters lurking in the shadows what you feel brush past your feet , might not be just a skip jack ...


----------



## Trump (Feb 6, 2022)

@Gibsonator is 7 ft 9 if that helps


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 6, 2022)

Trump said:


> @Gibsonator is 7 ft 9 if that helps


7'9.5 get it right


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 6, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> 7'9.5 get it right


I call BS. Gibs is 6’11“ tops.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I call BS. Gibs is 6’11“ tops.


I grow 1" everytime you guys talk about my height lol


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 6, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> I grow 1" everytime you guys talk about my height lol


Well shit at that rate youre gonna fly past Yano any minute now.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Well shit at that rate youre gonna fly past Yano any minute now.


Evee seen a wacky inflatable arm flailing tubeman?


----------



## Yano (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 6, 2022)

Yano said:


>





Yano said:


>


Lol that guy would've gotten turned upside down


----------



## Yano (Feb 6, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Lol that guy would've gotten turned upside down


Ya gota admire the hutzpah , guys like barely 5 feet tall and probably 110lbs. "ya want some?" haahahaha.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 6, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Who's pound for pound the strongest?


I don’t think ppl watch Olympic weightlifting to see the 129 lbs guy clean and jerk 335lbs, although it is impressive.
Pound for pound not what the OP is asking i don’t think.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 6, 2022)

@ToolSteel is the squat king here if I recall correctly.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 6, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> @ToolSteel is the squat king here if I recall correctly.



Believable 
Considering his Title is literally "King of Squat" 
I'm assuming you do not get that title by being bad at squats.



ATLRigger said:


> I don’t think ppl watch Olympic weightlifting to see the 129 lbs guy clean and jerk 335lbs, although it is impressive.
> Pound for pound not what the OP is asking i don’t think.



Not gonna lie
I do watch a lot of PL and strength sports for the WILKS
To be having a 380 Lb Giant pull 1100
Is to me, pess impressive than watching a guy like Jamal pull 1065


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 6, 2022)

Po


silentlemon1011 said:


> Believable
> Considering his Title is literally "King of Squat"
> I'm assuming you do not get that title by being bad at squats.
> 
> ...


Point taken.  I just have biased bc this kid on Instagram is a little stronger than I am an he only weighs 145 lbs ha.  Carry on.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 6, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Po
> 
> Point taken.  I just have biased bc this kid on Instagram is a little stronger than I am an he only weighs 145 lbs ha.  Carry on.



yeah, I see some guys with like 50lbs less than me, that fuck me up on all lifts..
I'm like....damn.... fuck you.

There are a bunch of guys here in the UG that smoke me at far under my weight class too.

I think I'm one of the minority, but I love seeing the light guys throw up some crazy numbers.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 6, 2022)

I'll claim thickest pp.

Had over a 500 WILKS at 242 at one point 10yrs ago, but I'm no longer that person. lol I'd be lucky to get a 400 wilks with my broken L4.

Shredded, never been close. I've had visible abs a couple times at 275+ but that's still 13% and just a well developed core. I've never been dedicated enough to stick to a diet and cardio, usually can't muster more than 8-12wks of intense dieting and cardio before I burn out and say FUCK THIS.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 6, 2022)

Mugzy, biggest and strongest. He's got serious history.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 6, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Mugzy, biggest and strongest. He's got serious history.


I remember reading years ago on anasci about how he'd lead up to a competition on 2-3g/wk of test and 300-400mg of drol PER DAY.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 6, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Mugzy, biggest and strongest. He's got serious history.



@mugzy PL numbers are fucking mind blowing


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 6, 2022)

Yano said:


>


Was this Joliver???


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 6, 2022)

Any lifting videos if mugzy????


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Any lifting videos if mugzy????



Seconded
Would love to see footage of the wraps 960 squat, 
that's getting up to Mad Scientist territory.


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Seconded
> Would love to see footage of the wraps 960 squat,
> that's getting up to Mad Scientist territory.


Thirded. @mugzy any vids of your lifts?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 7, 2022)

I also need more history on mugzy... I didn't realize he was  a lifter of that level


----------



## Iseeblood6six6 (Feb 7, 2022)

Some of these dude on her are monsters. One day I'll be a monster, I'm just a gold fish right now, but one day.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 7, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Was this Joliver???




Thread is "the biggest" not "the biggest asshole" so I doubt I'm in any sort of contention...but your mom is. Boom.


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 7, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Thread is "the biggest" not "the biggest asshole" so I doubt I'm in any sort of contention...but your mom is. Boom.


Yeah, well, uh, around the corner and up your butt. Face!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 7, 2022)

my guess is Bigdog but he hasn’t been here in a minute that I’m aware of. 

Dude is like the size do Cain in WWE. Big and muscular AF.

Remarkable story and transformation BTW. Worth a search. You will be inspired.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm definately not the biggest guy here. 6'4.5 285lbs


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 8, 2022)

Please @mugzy 
Some of us came in late. May we see some videos of your lifts?


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Was this Joliver???


Winner


----------



## PZT (Feb 9, 2022)

MJR is pretty strong but I think he is heavier


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 9, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm definately not the biggest guy here. 6'4.5 285lbs


"6'4.5" lol make sure you're accurate you know we're gonna go through old posts to fact-check 😂


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 9, 2022)

There was a guy, brock8282, that was pretty massive.  I don't know his stats and he hasn't been around in a while.


----------



## snake (Feb 9, 2022)

If we're going with big as in overall size, I think we hit a few. Jin, Biggdog, Gibs all fit the bill. Bricks has to be mentioned in there and would be in the thick of the discussion if we were not considering only guys well over 6 ft

I have a pic of Bigdog and I when he and his wife were so kind to show my wife and I around Bourbon Street. I was rolling on my summer jacked look but damn if I didn't look like a kid next to him.

Overall power, mugzy, toolsteel, and jol have moved some big iron.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

ERIC SMITH still 285 I doubt many here are that big


----------



## snake (Feb 10, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> ERIC SMITH still 285 I doubt many here are that big


Over 6'-2" and he's in the discussion!


----------



## TODAY (Feb 10, 2022)

Aside from the aforementioned, @tinymk is probably up there.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 10, 2022)

@BRICKS  is a beefy beast


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2022)

i believe i have the biggest penis


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2022)

my pick is swiper ..Hes the biggest


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 10, 2022)

Whoever it is now I'm on the hunt. Assuming I keep it together emotionally God Willing.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 10, 2022)

Iseeblood6six6 said:


> So my curiosity got the best of me and I'm just wondering who's the BIGGEST and who's the most SHREDDED person on UGBB??!!??


give me a year


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Feb 10, 2022)

I have the prettiest asshole here.


----------



## supertest_465 (Feb 10, 2022)

Prove it.


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 10, 2022)

Idk but I'm stronger than all you dweebs


----------



## mugzy (Feb 10, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Please @mugzy
> Some of us came in late. May we see some videos of your lifts?


It’s very unlikely you will find identifying videos or photos of me anywhere online.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 11, 2022)

I have the smallest balls. I’ve never even touched a bottle of hcg.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 11, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I have the prettiest asshole here.



Is it smooth and clean  LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

your mom, final answer


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Feb 11, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Is it smooth and clean  LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's like silk.


----------



## OzzyongRep (Feb 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2022)

mugzy said:


> It’s very unlikely you will find identifying videos or photos of me anywhere online.


I know what your wrist looks like..very hairy


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 16, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I know what your wrist looks like..very hairy


and bony.  jk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> and bony.  jk


U wanna get banned don’t you


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 16, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> U wanna get banned don’t you


no sir, but you saying that makes me think you want me to


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> no sir, but you saying that makes me think you want me to


I want everyone to be banned


----------



## MPM (Feb 16, 2022)

Anyone can be "big" but few guys actually have a symmetrically sound physique.  That being said, I wouldn't mind putting on another 20lbs but I care about my overall health to much become a mass monster.  

Pro Tip:  if you stop training legs your sausage looks bigger.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 16, 2022)

MPM said:


> Anyone can be "big" but few guys actually have a symmetrically sound physique.  That being said, I wouldn't mind putting on another 20lbs but I care about my overall health to much become a mass monster.
> 
> Pro Tip:  if you stop training legs your sausage looks bigger.


I wanted to give this post both a thumbs up and a laugh reaction/emoji. 

I opted to go with the laugh because the pro-tip is both hilarious and true 🤣🤣🤣


----------

